# So... about those robo taxi predictions....



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I first started in on this board in 2017 and at that time all the pro-robots were saying that "within weeks" Waymo will take over Phoenix. Other markets will soon follow

Well it's 2 years later and some of those people have since vanished or (shhh!!) have gotten new screen names which still post robot propaganda to this day.

But what's up with the still one and only market that has robo taxis?

Well I'll let the people of Phoenix speak:

Mic drop

https://uberpeople.net/threads/waymo-in-phoenix-june-2019-update.331554/#post-5057305


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Umm, Phoenix isn't the only market - Lyft has had self-driving cars here in Vegas for over a year, I see them every day/night on the Strip.

https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/31/lyft-aptiv-55000-self-driving-vehicle-rides-vegas/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

mi4johns said:


> Umm, Phoenix isn't the only market - Lyft has had self-driving cars here in Vegas for over a year, I see them every day/night on the Strip.
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/31/lyft-aptiv-55000-self-driving-vehicle-rides-vegas/


I see. So it looks like 30 cars did a total of 55,000 rides in 1 year's time, or 1,833 rides per car in a year

That's cute. I do 3x that many rides

Keep it up robots, you'll beat us someday!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I see. So it looks like 30 cars did a total of 55,000 rides in 1 year's time, or 1,833 rides per car in a year
> 
> That's cute. I do 3x that many rides
> 
> Keep it up robots, you'll beat us someday!


Not true SDCs.

*It might help that program still relies on a backup driver in case the system fails. Though, it's unclear how often the trips require human intervention.*


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> I see. So it looks like 30 cars did a total of 55,000 rides in 1 year's time, or 1,833 rides per car in a year
> 
> That's cute. I do 3x that many rides
> 
> Keep it up robots, you'll beat us someday!


It's actually 60 cars - 30 white & 30 black. Idiot 'journalist' already fails in the first sentance, but whatever.

As for you giving more rides, of course - these cars are pre-programed to only go specific routes up & down Las Vegas Blvd. They will not take you home, to the airport or any other location off the strip.

They also only have 3 seats available - a driver & what they call a, 'co-pilot' who sits in the passenger seat. The drivers are not allowed to talk, so the co-pilot shill answers all pax questions & spreads the propaganda.

These cars are also worth over 10x what yours is: $750,000 each, not including what they pay the 2 shills.

So yeah, there's no way this is economically viable long-term, way easier to pay some flunky peanuts to drive around with his 5 year-old Prius.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

they only have those things on the road in Vegas to keep the SDC charade going for the investors

you will never see a video of one of them in action


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> They also only have 3 seats available - a driver & what they call a, 'co-pilot' who sits in the passenger seat. The drivers are not allowed to talk, so the co-pilot shill answers all pax questions & spreads the propaganda.


So the driver is constantly on alert ready to take over when the self driving glitches out, and the co pilot keeps an eye on the driver to stop them streaming Netflix and otherwise faffing off?

More running costs, better for income...


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

It took over 2 decades of R & D, simulators and training to learn space flight
?and only 4 days, 6 hours and 45 minutes
for Apollo 11, Neil Armstrong, Michael Collins and Buzz Aldrin to travel and successfully land on the moon

Tomato ?Greg @iheartuber knows this
However he enjoys dissension


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> It took over 2 decades of R & D, simulators and training to learn space flight
> ?and only 4 days, 6 hours and 45 minutes
> for Apollo 11, Neil Armstrong, Michael Collins and Buzz Aldrin to travel and successfully land on the moon
> 
> ...


The talking points you get in those weekly meetings are being put to use I see!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> It took over 2 decades of R & D, simulators and training to learn space flight
> ?and only 4 days, 6 hours and 45 minutes
> for Apollo 11, Neil Armstrong, Michael Collins and Buzz Aldrin to travel and successfully land on the moon
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> So the driver is constantly on alert ready to take over when the self driving glitches out, and the co pilot keeps an eye on the driver to stop them streaming Netflix and otherwise faffing off?
> 
> More running costs, better for income...


I thought it was Hulu...


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> The talking points you get in those weekly meetings are being put to use I see!!


Nice try Greg with more tomato ? nonsense 
Say hi to ur boss


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Nice try Greg with more tomato ? nonsense
> Say hi to ur boss


You're in early trying to
impress Monica, but she still wants nothing to do with you.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


>


Octogenarians and their conspiracy theories. ???. ?
Just drive the car Pop.



iheartuber said:


> You're in early trying to
> impress Monica, but she still wants nothing to do with you.


Yet another Greg @iheartuber Tomato ? swing & a miss .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> Umm, Phoenix isn't the only market - Lyft has had self-driving cars here in Vegas for over a year, I see them every day/night on the Strip.
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/31/lyft-aptiv-55000-self-driving-vehicle-rides-vegas/


No kidding? Are they as slow as one would think?


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Wow... some people here sound just like the people that said "If man were meant to fly we would have wings".... well... all those "shills" that worked tirelessly to get humans in planes were right and the deniers were wrong. 
.... oh yea...about these "shills".... would you deniers include the Wright Brothers as "shills"? 
um... the Wright Brothers were saying that flight was inevitable then in the same way that most major car manufacturers are saying autonomous vehicles are inevitable now.

TA DAAAA we do fly, in fact there are many tens of thousands (hundreds of thousands?) of people flying short and long trips all over the world *right now* while you deniers read this. 

Yep, y'all can go ahead and try as hard as you want to deny the now almost 70 years of commercial, private and military flights and be honest about it.

Autonomous vehicles are inevitable..... deniers don't want to know or acknowledge well known and heavily documented facts, because it's far easier for them to simply say 'I don't believe / understand it so it can't be real'.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> No kidding? Are they as slow as one would think?


Yup, they drive 5 mph under the speed limit & Las Vegas Blvd is only 30 mph.

All the human drivers constantly cut them off too since they know the cars have to yield, so easy to take advantage of them.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

mi4johns said:


> Yup, they drive 5 mph under the speed limit & Las Vegas Blvd is only 30 mph.
> 
> All the human drivers constantly cut them off too since they know the cars have to yield, so easy to take advantage of them.


hhmmm... all this is saying is humans are being purposefully bad drivers and are creating situations that could equate into an accident caused by the human driver... showing that autonomous cars WILL yield in situations where humans would be impatient and possibly overly aggressive.
Your observation is actually supporting the introduction of autonomous vehicles for safety reasons.



uberdriverfornow said:


>


You do realize the magnitude of keeping a secret like this under wraps for close to 50 years, right?

How many people work at Nasa and it's affiliates as well as all the other industries that support all things Nasa right now.... add to that ALL the employees and supporting industries for the last 30 years.... now you need to figure out how many of all these many thousands of employees from day one to present would firstly have any knowledge regarding the many moon landings thereby having need to be watched carefully in order to keep this utterly ridiculous conspiracy theory a secret.

Think of it this way....first of all let's say you got lots of money.....secondly pick a group of people you know and ask them to keep a huge secret for you.... a really big one, like if you cheated on your wife and had a child for instance.... now expect them to keep this secret for 40 years without ever telling anyone.... think.... here is the biggest problem you face, how would you keep tabs on them and everyone they know to ensure two things, one that the persons under scrutiny do not let it slip to someone they know, but you don't so that your secret never gets out.... it gets way too complicated and far too difficult to keep tabs on them even if you had a crap ton of money.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Octogenarians and their conspiracy theories. ???. ?
> Just drive the car Pop.
> 
> 
> Yet another Greg @iheartuber Tomato ? swing & a miss .


You're the one who missed your chance with Monica!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> hhmmm... all this is saying is humans are being purposefully bad drivers and are creating situations that could equate into an accident caused by the human driver... showing that autonomous cars WILL yield in situations where humans would be impatient and possibly overly aggressive.
> Your observation is actually supporting the introduction of autonomous vehicles for safety reasons.
> 
> 
> ...


only the people at the top of the pyramid on the back of your $1 dollar bill know what's really going on behind the smoke and mirrors






the people at the bottom simply go along with what they've been told in school


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/flatearth/comments/8agxtv

if you've ever seen a supposed "rocket" or anything taking off that is supposedly going into supposed outer space, you know it goes up a few feet and then straight to the side and out over the ocean out of view where it goes right into the ocean

thats why they always take off right next to the ocean

here are your supposed Challenger astronauts alive and well


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kevin.G said:


> Wow... some people here sound just like the people that said "If man were meant to fly we would have wings".... well... all those "shills" that worked tirelessly to get humans in planes were right and the deniers were wrong.
> .... oh yea...about these "shills".... would you deniers include the Wright Brothers as "shills"?
> um... the Wright Brothers were saying that flight was inevitable then in the same way that most major car manufacturers are saying autonomous vehicles are inevitable now.
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airline#The_first_airlines
_Tony Jannus conducted the United States' *first*scheduled *commercial* airline *flight* on 1 January 1914 for the St. Petersburg-Tampa Airboat Line._

Over 100 years, just sayin..


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> Wow... some people here sound just like the people that said "If man were meant to fly we would have wings".... well... all those "shills" that worked tirelessly to get humans in planes were right and the deniers were wrong.
> .... oh yea...about these "shills".... would you deniers include the Wright Brothers as "shills"?
> um... the Wright Brothers were saying that flight was inevitable then in the same way that most major car manufacturers are saying autonomous vehicles are inevitable now.
> 
> ...


There were no shortage of delusional experts who thought flight was just around the corner 3000yrs ago. The technology just needed a little tweaking.
https://www.loc.gov/exhibits/dreamofflight/dream-timeline.htmlIt took a while.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Just because all forms of transportation has taken many changes and evolutions over the years doesn’t mean that now we are about to see a service of robo taxis. 

That’s like saying all cops carry guns so if I go buy a gun then I’ll be a cop


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Just because all forms of transportation has taken many changes and evolutions over the years doesn't mean that now we are about to see a service of robo taxis.
> 
> That's like saying all cops carry guns so if I go buy a gun then I'll be a cop


Ridiculous arguments.... both are logically fallacious.

Your first argument is inaccurate because we are seeing the beginning stages of robotaxis and many car manufacturers are building their cars with all kinds of "driver assist" options, which is leading us to SDC's. And yes it is precisely because "all forms of transportation" has, still is and will continue to evolve.

Your second argument is a prime example of a "faulty analogy"... owning a gun does not make you or anyone into a cop, and you know that.



everythingsuber said:


> There were no shortage of delusional experts who thought flight was just around the corner 3000yrs ago. The technology just needed a little tweaking.
> https://www.loc.gov/exhibits/dreamofflight/dream-timeline.htmlIt took a while.


Very cool... thanks for the info. ??

As it turned out those delusional people throughout that 3000 year period were right. It did take a long time for human flight and that had everything to do with technology, well more accurately, the lack of technology until the Wright Brothers first flight.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airline#The_first_airlines
> _Tony Jannus conducted the United States' *first*scheduled *commercial* airline *flight* on 1 January 1914 for the St. Petersburg-Tampa Airboat Line._
> 
> Over 100 years, just sayin..


Very cool....this flight had one passenger the former mayor of St.Petersburg and he paid $400.00 for his seat on a wooden bench. Holy crap, that is like paying almost $10,000.00 for a seat today.

Thanks for the link ? ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> owning a gun does not make you or anyone into a cop, and you know that


That's right!

And it's exactly like self driving cars

Just because transportation has and will continue to evolve doesn't mean it's going to do so in the way you are talking about.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> That's right!
> 
> And it's exactly like self driving cars
> 
> Just because transportation has and will continue to evolve doesn't mean it's going to do so in the way you are talking about.


um... thank you for thinking that I have that kind of power, but you are sadly mistaken.

My comments on this subject are based on the FACT that there are right now SDC's being employed as Uber cars... and logic. 
My comments point toward one plausible direction, which is to ultimately have all road vehicles be self driving. I did not and would not say that it's the ONLY logical end, I do not have that kind of political clout, do you?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> um... thank you for thinking that I have that kind of power, but you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> My comments on this subject are based on the FACT that there are right now SDC's being employed as Uber cars... and logic.
> My comments point toward one plausible direction, which is to ultimately have all road vehicles be self driving. I did not and would not say that it's the ONLY logical end, I do not have that kind of political clout, do you?


If you're basing your facts on Uber's SDC program there's a good chance you'll be very disappointed.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

goneubering said:


> If you're basing your facts on Uber's SDC program there's a good chance you'll be very disappointed.


um... why do you say I will be very disappointed?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> um... thank you for thinking that I have that kind of power, but you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> My comments on this subject are based on the FACT that there are right now SDC's being employed as Uber cars... and logic.
> My comments point toward one plausible direction, which is to ultimately have all road vehicles be self driving. I did not and would not say that it's the ONLY logical end, I do not have that kind of political clout, do you?


Just because there's a bunch of people who WANT a robo taxi system to happen and they're blowing tons of cash and they have some beta-testing currently going on doesn't mean it will actually happen on the wide scale you speak of.

There are challenges so big I don't see it happening.

If you ignore those challenges and just see this as "the next evolutional step" then that's the REAL argument fallacy.



Kevin.G said:


> um... why do you say I will be very disappointed?


Uh maybe because the body count on the Uber robo taxi is already one too many? Just a guess



Kevin.G said:


> I do not have that kind of political clout, do you?


It's not political clout. I just know human nature. And I know that people in this country will not want to live in a world where they will never get to own cars and drive themselves when they want to.

You clearly DON'T know human nature


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Just because there's a bunch of people who WANT a robo taxi system to happen and they're blowing tons of cash and they have some beta-testing currently going on doesn't mean it will actually happen on the wide scale you speak of.
> 
> There are challenges so big I don't see it happening.
> 
> ...


aaahhhh... I get it.... so you are basing your argument on the idea that because it's not completely perfect right now, it isn't gonna happen.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> aaahhhh... I get it.... so you are basing your argument on the idea that because it's not completely perfect right now, it isn't gonna happen.


No

I'm basing my argument on the fact that because I know human nature I know it's not a matter of "it will get perfect" it's more a matter of it will just never happen

But you can't understand because you don't know human nature.

It's ok


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> It's not political clout. I just know human nature. And I know that people in this country will not want to live in a world where they will never get to own cars and drive themselves when they want to.
> 
> You clearly DON'T know human nature


:laugh:

Alllllrighty then.... so in your opinion you are a wondrous guru of all things human nature.... got it


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Kevin.G said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Alllllrighty then.... so in your opinion you are a wondrous guru of all things human nature.... got it


Don't concern yourself @Kevin.G
@iheartuber is "tomato ? Greg"
that's the extent of his high technology credentials.

Tomato ? Greg @iheartuber theorizes the moon ? landing never occurred because R &D and training took too long. That's the mind of our rudderless Tomato ? Greg @iheartuber

https://www.wired.com/story/beauty-... NL 060419 (1)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=nl


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Alllllrighty then.... so in your opinion you are a wondrous guru of all things human nature.... got it


Not to brag... but yeah

It's not outrageous

A lot of people have this skill

Just maybe not you

But that's ok



RabbleRouser said:


> Don't concern yourself @Kevin.G
> @iheartuber is "tomato ? Greg"
> that's the extent of his high technology credentials.
> 
> ...


The tomato wants robo taxis
I don't

So how am I the Tomato?

You crazy, fool!!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Not to brag... but yeah
> 
> It's not outrageous
> 
> ...


Nice try Greg, isn't there an LAX lot waiting for u. Off u go little Tomato ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Nice try Greg, isn't there an LAX lot waiting for u. Off u go little Tomato ?


Either I'm a dumb uber driver who hates robo taxis and goes trolling LAX for rides

Or I'm Greg Rogers the Tomato who works at a think tank and tries to push pro-Robot propaganda here on UP

But I can't be both

Which is which?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I'm Greg Rogers the Tomato who works at a think tank and tries to push pro-Robot propaganda here on UP


Feel better? The truth will set u free. ?Why not post your photo and contact info and explain Why your "think tank" would ascertain it important to convince taxi ? drivers of Anything??

Your former avatar doesn't count


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Feel better? The truth will set u free. ?Why not post your photo and contact info and explain Why your "think tank" would ascertain it important to convince taxi ? drivers of Anything??
> 
> Your former avatar doesn't count
> View attachment 326032


You were right when you called me a dumb Uber driver


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I have no doubt that there will be sdc tech in passenger cars - kinda like the autopilot for Tesla. Mine currently has lane keeping, stop warnings, adaptive cruise control etc. I know some automation for driving is possible and helpful. With that said, it will be a LONG time before cars/taxis are fully autonomous. They may be able to do things like bus routes but if that is strictly the case, why would most people not take the bus? Until the infrastructure and spec's of ALL roads are addressed, SDC is just a wet dream. The risks outweigh any supposed advantage.

To re-state the use of vending machines as an example, look at how many coke machines and vending machines screw up every day. They have been around for decades. There is no particular mechanical difficulty involved. No complicated software. But yet, how many malfunctions do you think occur in 1 day in America? Somehow, we are supposed to trust SDC's to be completely mechanical and software error free?

On a similar note, how may of you have been on an elevator that malfunctioned? And, again, a SDC on the open roads is to be completely trusted?


PS: To the flat-earther (whoever that was - I'm too lazy to go look) do everyone, including yourself, a favor and take off the tin-foil hat and enroll in some kind of science or physics classes.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I have no doubt that there will be sdc tech in passenger cars - kinda like the autopilot for Tesla. Mine currently has lane keeping, stop warnings, adaptive cruise control etc. I know some automation for driving is possible and helpful. With that said, it will be a LONG time before cars/taxis are fully autonomous. They may be able to do things like bus routes but if that is strictly the case, why would most people not take the bus? Until the infrastructure and spec's of ALL roads are addressed, SDC is just a wet dream. The risks outweigh any supposed advantage.
> 
> To re-state the use of vending machines as an example, look at how many coke machines and vending machines screw up every day. They have been around for decades. There is no particular mechanical difficulty involved. No complicated software. But yet, how many malfunctions do you think occur in 1 day in America? Somehow, we are supposed to trust SDC's to be completely mechanical and software error free?
> 
> ...


It's perfectly logical that someday soon cars that you buy at the dealer can have a SD feature.

If you don't think about any details at all you can make the jump from there to being sold on the idea that someone will be soon amassing a fleet of SDCs for use as robo taxis.

And that's exactly how investors part with their money


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

No doubt SDCs will be here in 5 to 10 years as the experts predict, the thing is in the event of the inevitable accident, who will ultimately be held responsible, in the absence of a driver? the billionaires who developed them?
It's one thing when someone dies as a result of an accident, quite another if someone dies as a result of the unprecedented greed of already ultra-wealthy individuals.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

snert said:


> No doubt SDCs will be here in 5 to 10 years as the experts predict, the thing is in the event of the inevitable accident, who will ultimately be held responsible, in the absence of a driver? the billionaires who developed them?
> It's one thing when someone dies as a result of an accident, quite another if someone dies as a result of the unprecedented greed of already ultra-wealthy individuals.


One death they can buy off

Two, three, four... more

That's around the time when you'll see these people do a 180 on their support for robo cars


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

There are - arguably - over a million cars on the road everyday in *almost* every major center in North America.

In 2018 it's estimated that 4,500,000 people were seriously injured in motor vehicle accidents in the USA, that works out to 12,328 per day.
Also in 2018, an estimated 40,000 people lost their lives to motor vehicle accidents, that works out to 109 per day.

I drive everyday in my area (so do many if not all of you)... however I have been driving since I was 16, I'm 60, you do the math. I might have 3 million miles (more?) under my belt, I averaged 100,000 miles a year for about 15 years just driving along the length of the 401 and QEW in Ontario as well as my many (50?) trips across Canada. I estimate better than 600,000 of those miles were just for the fun of driving.
I have only been in 5 accidents - none of which were my fault - two had the real potential to be fatal, but my driving skills saved the lives of everyone involved. One put me on the 'seriously injured' statistic in Canada.
I suffered whiplash in 1988, because a driver was too distracted by his own self importance (showing off his new car to wife) to notice the two huge stop signs that he blew by landing himself and his wife within the cross-hairs of my dad's 1977 F250 super cab 8foot box. My speed was 45 mph, he was less than a second from me, I did everything I could to avoid hitting them on the drivers door which would have killed them both.
Both vehicles were complete write offs, "T bone" accidents tend to end up that way. I got whiplash and have been in chronic and sometimes debilitating pain for 31 years.

My point?

SDC's will undoubtedly cut those numbers by_ my extremely conservative 'wag' _of 25% (not an actual statistic)....which could mean 3082 _less_ accidents per day and 25 _less_ fatalities per day.

And still some of you would rather fight against saving lives and the pain and suffering of thousands... for what exactly? Your fraken pride???

But hey.... it's all good.... go ahead and put up your inane arguments.... everyone -_ including you _- knows you are on the losing side of that argument. After all, there is no way to stop progress.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> There are - arguably - over a million cars on the road everyday in *almost* every major center in North America.
> 
> In 2018 it's estimated that 4,500,000 people were seriously injured in motor vehicle accidents in the USA, that works out to 12,328 per day.
> Also in 2018, an estimated 40,000 people lost their lives to motor vehicle accidents, that works out to 109 per day.
> ...


Sir,

I've listed several practical reasons why I don't think SDCs used as a taxi service would work based on my experience of being an Uber driver which is basically a taxi business.

They have nothing to do with pride.

Now, in theory, it's nice if there's a way, via robo taxis or whatever, that we can cut injuries and fatalities, but like Flying unicorns it's just one of those things that sound nice but would be challenging to see happen in the real world.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Progress, like time, is an irresistible force.

Deny it all you want.... fight it in every way you can.... try to thwart either on their path to the future..... and you will find at the end of each attempt, that you lose.

All major car manufacturers are looking into two advancements, alternative to gas and self driving. Some are very active in achieving one or both.

Go ahead and deny that too.... and - yet again - you would be on the wrong side of that argument.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> Progress, like time, is an irresistible force.
> 
> Deny it all you want.... fight it in every way you can.... try to thwart either on their path to the future..... and you will find at the end of each attempt, that you lose.
> 
> ...


Now you're putting two things together that have nothing to do with each other.

Yes it's true that progress always has and always will happen. But that doesn't mean it's gonna manifest itself into self driving taxis. Self driving cars that you buy at the dealer yes. But using those same cars to build a fleet of taxis creates a whole set of challenges that the laws of physics cannot save.

That's like saying all cops carry guns so if I buy a gun I will be a cop.

But if you want an even better explaination just ask yourself this question.... Are there now or will there ever be totally self driving airplanes? As in no human pilots at all?

Exactly.

Again, I'm not saying all this because I'm a "denier" I'm saying this because I know the ins and outs of running a "taxi" service and I see so many challenges I cannot imagine how they could be rectified.

First off, I don't quite understand what you are advocating for exactly. Are you saying there will someday be a self driving technology feature in cars or are you taking it an extra step and saying that after that tech is out there will widely and easily be fleets of these cars being used as taxis?

The first one- no objections from me

The second one- I see many challenges because I know what it's like to work in that space.

Now, if you have a compelling argument to make that will prove that someday there will be a fleet of robo taxis as a service please tell ne

Just saying "it's gonna happen and if you don't think so you're wrong and a denier" isn't good enough

Ps- i think what's happening is you're making the jump too easily from self driving cars existing to those same cars being used as a fleet of taxis


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Now you're putting two things together that have nothing to do with each other.


:roflmao:.... what?......:laugh:.... progress is unstoppable.... point number one flows seamlessly into point number two..... self driving cars are inevitable _precisely because of progress_



iheartuber said:


> Yes it's true that progress always has and always will happen.


wow... really... did you figure that out all on your own.... -o:



iheartuber said:


> But that doesn't mean it's gonna manifest itself into self driving taxis. Self driving cars that you buy at the dealer yes.


Which is precisely where fleet vehicles are sold... the dealerships....and the last part there is non-sense, are you for real?



iheartuber said:


> But using those same cars to build a fleet of taxis creates a whole set of challenges that the laws of physics cannot save.


....incredible... just incredible...._the laws of physics????_..... come on.... do you even science?



iheartuber said:


> That's like saying all cops carry guns so if I buy a gun I will be a cop.


.... non-sequitur make me eat lampshades....



iheartuber said:


> But if you want an even better explaination just ask yourself this question.... Are there now or will there ever be totally self driving airplanes? As in no human pilots at all?


Yep (click here) ... kinda cool really.... thanks for pointing this direction.



iheartuber said:


> Again, I'm not saying all this because I'm a "denier" I'm saying this because I know the ins and outs of running a "taxi" service and I see so many challenges I cannot imagine how they could be rectified.


Good thing that Edison, The Wright Brothers, Henry Ford, Mr Marconi and all the successful inventors that ever lived did not have that mentality in the face of their many seemingly insurmountable challenges, don't you agree?

And yeah... your in Cairo swimming in 'da nile'...



iheartuber said:


> First off, I don't quite understand what you are advocating for exactly.


Having some trouble with comprehension.... ok.... I am not advocating anything....



iheartuber said:


> Are you saying there will someday be a self driving technology feature in cars


Yes



iheartuber said:


> or are you taking it an extra step and saying that after that tech is out there will widely and easily be fleets of these cars being used as taxis?


Yes



iheartuber said:


> The first one- no objections from me


um not true... your message is you objecting...



iheartuber said:


> The second one- I see many challenges because I know what it's like to work in that space.


um.... so what?....



iheartuber said:


> Now, if you have a compelling argument to make that will prove that someday there will be a fleet of robo taxis as a service please tell ne


:laugh:



iheartuber said:


> Just saying "it's gonna happen and if you don't think so you're wrong and a denier" isn't good enough


ok... it's not good enough for you.... but it's accurate



iheartuber said:


> Ps- i think what's happening is you're making the jump too easily from self driving cars existing to those same cars being used as a fleet of taxis


PS.... progress is unstoppable.. self driving cars are inevitable _precisely because of progress_


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> You're the one who missed your chance with Monica!!!


I hit that ???....


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> :roflmao:.... what?......:laugh:.... progress is unstoppable.... point number one flows seamlessly into point number two..... self driving cars are inevitable _precisely because of progress_
> 
> wow... really... did you figure that out all on your own.... -o:
> 
> ...


Besides just saying that I'm dumb and saying that this is all going to happen "because progress", can you give us any REAL, credible reason how/why a fleet of robo taxis will happen?

Here, I'll help-

How will they be able to afford buying fleets of $50-$75k cars (each) PLUS maintenance of software PLUS sensor maintenance PLUS reg car maintenance and not charge 2x (or more) what Uber charges pax now?

Where will they house these cars?
Who will fill the tanks?
How will you keep these from becoming "gas station bathrooms on wheels"?
The list goes on and on....

My good man,

You and I agree on most points and disagree only on one.

But you're twisting it to make it sound like I disagree with you on everything.

Let me clarify:

1. "Progress is inevitable"- we agree
2. There will be Self Driving Cars very soon. - We agree
3. After SDCs are avail to buy at the dealer, a taxi service will emerge powered by driverless cars.- THIS is where we disagree.

I listed just a few very real logistical concerns that would prove to make a robo taxi biz challenging to say the least.

And the only argument you can make to prove this will happen is:

I am dumb
I am denying progress
Progress will make it all happen

Um.. yeah you're gonna have to do better than that. Can you?


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Besides just saying that I'm dumb and saying that this is all going to happen "because progress", can you give us any REAL, credible reason how/why a fleet of robo taxis will happen?
> 
> Here, I'll help-
> 
> ...


Hey dude...you forgot one... planes flying themselves is gonna be a reality too :roflmao: ?:laugh:

You are so funny.... did you click the link about the jets flying themselves.... probably not.... if you did, you will find some way of denying that inevitability as a result of progress too huh. :thumbup:

Did I mention that science does not care how you feel about progress.... no?.... well I just did. not hatin' juss sayin'


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> Hey dude...you forgot one... planes flying themselves is gonna be a reality too :roflmao: ?:laugh:
> 
> You are so funny.... did you click the link about the jets flying themselves.... probably not.... if you did, you will find some way of denying that inevitability as a result of progress too huh. :thumbup:
> 
> Did I mention that science does not care how you feel about progress.... no?.... well I just did. not hatin' juss sayin'


Um.. so I'll take this reply as you got no good reply

Ok thanks

Look, I get it. You work next to the Tomato so his MO is your MO which is pump robo taxis no matter what.

Problem is... the people feeding you talking points didn't give you much to use beyond "well um progress, yeah that's why!"

I do appreciate that you're more normal than the Tomato, but he's such a freak that doesn't take much.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I hit that ???....


Bless you my son. Someone had to. You know it was never gonna be the Tomato because he's such a dork. (Not in a good way)

Try to teach him how to have some game, if you can

(I know that's asking a lot)


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

So much for all the controversy about this obsolete technology.








"Beam me to Yoga Class, Scotty"


----------

